# Wet and Wild Bikini fun shoot!!!



## jonlastimosa (Jul 24, 2011)

The Photographers Club of Cebu had a wet and wild bikini fun shoot at Busay Lahug, Cebu. More photos at http://www.jlastimosa.com/wet-wild-bikini-funshoot/


























Tons of photos at http://www.jlastimosa.com/wet-wild-bikini-funshoot/


Thanks for viewing!


----------



## NikonME (Jul 24, 2011)

If you are going to put flowers behind a model, you need to use DOF to blur them, otherwise they look like they are growing right out of her head.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 24, 2011)

Not a fan of the processing, composition, background (flowers behind her head, yellow tube), models looking at different photographer.  Pretty models though!


----------



## fokker (Jul 25, 2011)

#4 looks odd the way it is framed. IMO you need to show either more or less of her legs. Also, the water dripping off her makes it sort of look like she is having a wee...


----------



## ghache (Jul 26, 2011)

These could have been killer shot. i wish i had access to a pool like this during sunset.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah  ^^^.   Make the model stand at the end of the pool and you shoot from other side with a long lens.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 26, 2011)

What I notice is that they are not looking at you.  If this was a group type shoot you have to let the one photographer shoot and then get the models attention and take YOUR shot.  Even in the group shot the lower two models are looking elsewhere.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------

